# C2 v2 launch HTST



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Really impressed with this upgrade and so far getting v. good feedback.  HTST price of £6.98 inc vat for a bottle of concentrate - RRP will be £9.99


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats my order in Rob and thanks, love this new C2.
5AG42306762056327
Gtechniq order id: 12502


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the generous offer. 100mil diluted 1 to 5 will go a long way for 7 quids worth :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice offer, Cheers Rob :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Ordered 10 :argie:

Your transaction ID for this payment is: 7DK75818ES692743E.

Order id: 12510

Thanks Rob :thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

1 for me and another for my mate.

many thanks Rob :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn ordered 

Order id: 12517

Wish you did it other day tho as order some G1 the other day lol


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Ordered


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Rob

I'd like to order some of this but I also want to order the small EXO kit at the same time? How can I do that and get the new C2 at the offer price?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking forward to this.

Gtechniq order id: 12525

Cheers


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Gonna give this a bash as winter protection - 

Order id: 12526

Cheers


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

order #12528
x1 C2 v2
x G wash
:thumb:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> I'd like to order some of this but I also want to order the small EXO kit at the same time? How can I do that and get the new C2 at the offer price?


Open a new page and login to the Gtechniq shopping page here (for your 7.5% DW discount on the EXO assuming you are registered) :-

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/

Then put the EXO in your shopping basket.

Then come back to this page and click on Rob's link above and order the C2 V2 and put it in your basket.

Then checkout :thumb:


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

JonnyG said:


> Open a new page and login to the Gtechniq shopping page here (for your 7.5% DW discount on the EXO assuming you are registered) :-
> 
> http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/
> 
> ...


Last item on that page is C2v2 at the offer price


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Ordered. My first g tech product. Looking forward to using it


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Does the paintwork have to be bare? Or can it be applied after something like AF tripplr?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your advice guys - ordered 

#12544

Looking forward to using it


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Really as simple as spray and wipe?
And 8 months durability? I was looking into C1+ for the new year.. but may not bother.. haha


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Just ordered 2 Rob, thanks again


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Ordered x 2


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

matty_206 said:


> Does the paintwork have to be bare? Or can it be applied after something like AF tripplr?


unlike exo/c1/c4/c5/g1 this bonds physically not chemically so it's not so critical for paintwork to be bare. same rule applies for all physically bonding products though and that is they will always bond best on bare paint as opposed to a coated surface.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Done. Ref: 12562.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

iam lost with this how do you get cheaper price htst price? sorry for my sillyness


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

It was only for yesterday, normal price is reflected now :thumb:


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn, missed it! Was going to go for it but will hold off for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

When is this being sent out?

Have dropped two emails regarding orders and no correspondence yet?

I hope it does not take as long as the EXO did to get to me!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

im still waiting :-(


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm still waiting too, i ordered some other bits at the same time so hopefully they will come soon!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

STILL waiting on Orders:

# 12573

#12580

Several emails sent... No correspondence. I need this stuff for the weekend.

Unfortunately after this order I will not be buying directly from GTechniq any longer. 

I do not have time to keep chasing items that haven't been sent out. The last order took two weeks and constant chasing. It is not what I expect from a professional company.

If the orders do not turn up by Saturday I will once again have to let down a customer.

Second time now.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never had any problems with Gtechniq deliveries. No need to get stroppy. Plus it's Xmas so deliveries are going to be delayed.....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mr OCD said:


> STILL waiting on Orders:
> 
> # 12573
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but as before I think your service is not completely professional. I wouldn't dream of taking a booking asking for particular products without having them on my shelf already, if I haven't I will order them and apon arrival will contact the customer to make a booking. There are a whole range of possible pitfalls that may delay a product arriving at your door. If the trader gives a guarantee for the timing of a delivery, then that's a different matter, although once shipped its out of their control.

The products you require are available for many resellers, I won't name them but there are a few that will have the goods to you door within 48 hours consistently.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

S63 said:


> I'm sorry but as before I think your service is not completely professional. I wouldn't dream of taking a booking asking for particular products without having them on my shelf already, if I haven't I will order them and apon arrival will contact the customer to make a booking. There are a whole range of possible pitfalls that may delay a product arriving at your door. If the trader gives a guarantee for the timing of a delivery, then that's a different matter, although once shipped its out of their control.
> 
> The products you require are available for many resellers, I won't name them but there are a few that will have the goods to you door within 48 hours consistently.


With respect how I run my Business is none of yours... I've been doing this a very long time now. Every other supplier I have used has ALWAYS shipped and delivered within 48hrs. Deliveries have never gone missing either... this is going back over 7yrs ... if there have been any issues the company has always contacted me to let me know... I've used most of them and their service is second to none.

This is the 2nd time in a month that I've ordered directly from GTechniq and the 2nd time I'm having to constantly chase to find out what is going wrong.

As it sits I have managed to source what I require elsewhere so it is no longer an issue. But GTechniq need to sort their logistics out for sure!

As for getting stroppy... you would be as well working outside in these temperatures! :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

At this time of year with the royal mail I would allow at least a week before even thinking of chasing an order, if it's sent by second class then it can take up to 10 working days.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> At this time of year with the royal mail I would allow at least a week before even thinking of chasing an order, if it's sent by second class then it can take up to 10 working days.


True enough ... :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Well one of the orders has arrived... 

Thanks Rob. Just the other to sort now


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine arrived this morning :thumb:

Many thanks Rob:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine arrived today, cheers guys, and thanks for the extra applicators lol


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

boooooo, mine didn't arrive haha!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My C2 arrived this morning thanks Rob plus the extra bottle sticker too :thumb:


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Need to try this


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

wayne RS250 said:


> Need to try this


Yes you do. It really does add to the finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Got mine one question how much mls do i need to use??


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Tips answers here mate 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3830346#post3830346


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mix 5-1 for best results and you only really want to mix what you will use quickly, so 10ml of C2 to 50ml of Deionized/ Distilled Water


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

No problem!


----------

